# Music that gets u through the tough times



## TeenGurl16

I was just wondering if anyone had any songs that they listened to that helped them out through tough times with IBS. For me music has always been there through family problems, guy problems and fights with bestfriends. Yet ever since i was diagnosed with IBS i havent found many songs that help me through the days when i dont wanna go on living. Does anyone have any songs, i dont even care what genre or who there by i am just looking for anything at this point. Or am i crazy to think that any song could ever help me get throught these tough times? Especially because i doubt anyone really wants to write a song about the effects ibs has on a person or what it is. Os if anyone has any songs please post the name of the song and who its by or message them to me Thanks Teengurl


----------



## sazzy

you're not crazy I think they help. I like sad music because for some reason it cheers me up lol. It makes me feel like i'm not alone and there's others with worries aswell. I also like calm relaxing music because it's relaxing. We got a free cd through the post with songs to feed your cat with (i know, cats don't appreciate music so why bother) and that helps me.


----------



## GreenDay12

Whenever IBS gets me down i always listen to extreme angry music like rage aginst the machine or slipknot. but if your not into that, id listen to some punk or something upbeat, id say Blink 182 or sumthin.


----------



## Haunted

I too find that music is a very useful tool. I like all genres of music, and I'm not afraid to admit that I like songs that most other guys would despise because they're too "girly" Examples:







 (I love the actual MV for this song, but of course youtube took it down)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOjCzdWZ90Y...ted&search=



Yeah, well I think that just about sums it up


----------



## 15093

I love music, but I strangely have never listened to music to cheer me up about IBS! Great idea.Maybe like James Morrison Wonderful World or something, cos' when I have problems, I think ' I know that it's a Wonderful World, but I can't feel it right now'! lol


----------



## SAMMi

Hey!!I love to listen to music, expecially when i get depressed about how much my IBS seems to limit what i do. But anyway my fav song to listen to is Stand by Rascall Flats its really uplifting and always makes me feel better!







I hope that helps!


----------



## AllStrZ

Cam'ron - I.B.S.


----------



## halfawake45488

AllStrZ said:


> Cam'ron - I.B.S.


I thought of mentioning that, but i get lazy about posting sometimes. I personally haven't seen a song more close to the subject


----------



## Puppy3D

I like Muse 



Haunted, this Jewel song called "Hands" is really relaxing. Like it. Normally I don`t listen to ballads. But this one is nice.


----------



## delia

heyy...i am a 16 year old IBS sufferer....i always listen to music when im down or in paintry some john mayer or jason mraz....chill and upbeat


----------



## taylorkay

hey!i can see that you posted this quite a while ago, but still i would have to say that music helps me through everything. i absolutely have been listening to music to help me cope with my ibs! so anywho, i recently went to a matchbox 20 concert (miserable the whole time because of my ibs, but its matchbox 20 and alanis morissette so what can ya do right? lol) and the opening band was called Mute Math. i fell in love with this band from the first song that they performed. they are an alternative rock band, and they are actually pretty well known. THEY ARE AMAZING!!! i bought their cd and it helps me everyday. go to myspace.com/mutemath and listen to the song 'Control' and listen to all their songs!! 'Typical' is an amazing song too. they are such good songs, and actually a funny thing is that 'Control' was written by the lead singer to help cope with his panic attacks on airplanes lol kinda cool. but yeah, you HAVE to check these guys out. let me know what you think of 'em k? ok bye!!


----------



## Guest

OK - so I'm 45 so nowhere near a teen - I do have 2 teenage kids - a 17 year old son and a 15 year old daughter - if I was that age - I'd be listening to Reverend and the Makers - they are stunning and deeply tragically - I have "Heavyweight Champion of the World" on my ipod - other stunners around today - Yellow Card and The Feeling and Scouting for Girls aren't half bad.Here are RATM



Right - I'd better flee before somebody locks me up for being a saddo middle-aged wannabe.Sue


----------

